# No surge I still made good money



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

UBERX here

From 18 trips I did only 1 trip that was surged, but I made 220 (gross) from 4Pm to 10PM 

No tolls, $10 gas. 

In 12 hours I probably can make 450 gross. May be rain helped me, but I did long trips and there was no traffic at all. 

Now I am thinking to work evening and midnight hours because in the morning there is always traffic and short trip requests prevailing. Also someone takes me to Manhattan and there I stuck in traffic on the way back and it hurts.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Uhg. So much wrong here. Unless your in a market still charging more than a dollar a mile your probably making nothing. How many hours, how many miles? Gross means nothing. At sub one dollar if you have more than a quarter mile to each pickup your making basically nothing.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

How many miles did you drive to make that? What was your net after Uber fees?


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

I think Nik may be the reincarnation of Suberman.


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

You really lucked out or you had perfect conditions. So you did 18 trips in six hours which equals three trips per hour or one trip every 20 minutes. Making $220 means each trip averaged about $12.00 per trip or roughly about 7/8 miles per trip. 

I'm not saying it's not impossible, I'm just saying it takes me about 25 minutes to get 7/8 miles through city streets and I have never seen 18 straight back to back trips.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Deduct a minimum of $0.40 per mile for expenses such as fuel maintenance and depreciation. Make that deduction for EVERY mile you drove, not just the ones with a passenger aboard.


----------



## victor34 (Feb 26, 2015)

This is probably another fake profile paid by Uber!!! They are trying to suck the last drop of the milk from the cows (cows are the innocent Uber drivers who believe that they are really making money)...


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> Uhg. So much wrong here. Unless your in a market still charging more than a dollar a mile your probably making nothing. How many hours, how many miles? Gross means nothing. At sub one dollar if you have more than a quarter mile to each pickup your making basically nothing.


Less than a $1 per mile there is basically no profit.
No matter what.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

No way those trips were $12 each average. probably half were $5 waste of time money losing trips.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

BTW 4 to 7pm in NJ would be traffic world.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Take out 20%, fuel, buck a call, I get $148 and that doesn't include setting aside money for expenses future repairs etc. That is less than extraordinary in my opinion. Do you have proper insurance that you need to account for as an expense? What is the rate per mile today where you are in New Jersey and can you tell me they are going to stay there? On the other hand, if it works for you, what the ****, ride it like you stole it, maybe you did.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I dont know NJ/NY area but sounds like 3 trips per hour and says they were long doesn't add up. That is 3 per hour average over 6 hours not just for one hour. If you had a long trip of 40 minutes, look how many trips would need to be averaged over the other 5 hours and 20 minutes of 17 trips! Maybe the surge was 6x and 50 minutes and then he had a whole bunch of crappy min fare rides.

Whatever the case may be, sounds like a really bogus story.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

A bogus story that is at least %20 percent, a buck a call and ten bucks for fuel less impressive than as reported...... not mentioning other incidentals. Good grief.


----------



## LB305 (Nov 12, 2014)

I drove around a bit yesterday and it wasn't too bad. I think it was the rain and no one wanting to walk. Of course I was only out 2 hours so not sure if it was like this all day.


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

I did not stop at all and was on highways all the time, never took city traffic, was in short traffic on Garden State Pkwy and that's it. 

Yesterday sucked though, Friday but no significant surges

No it started snowing again, going out


----------



## LB305 (Nov 12, 2014)

@Nik 
Last night was NOT a good night for me. The surge started the moment I was ready to log off and even then I wasn't getting any of the pings. INSTEAD I was getting pings for 30 mins away in Hoboken. I was like HELL NO! I wonder what's gonna happen tonight with the closing the Holland Tunnel and a couple of other major roads. Wonder if it's even worth heading out and giving this guarantee a shot.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Nik said:


> UBERX here
> 
> From 18 trips I did only 1 trip that was surged, but I made 220 (gross) from 4Pm to 10PM
> 
> ...


POST # 1 /@Nik : Bison Believes in the
Spirit of
Nik's Success but Recommends the Use
of @UberHammer 's Cost Analyzer for
Actual Profit Assessment!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SuperDuperUber said:


> I think Nik may be the reincarnation of Suberman.


POST # 4 /SuperDuperUber: Here's
YOU are a Reincarnated
Olympian with a Top Twenty of 19,000
Members Performance:

https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Being #1 in New Joisey isn't
Limited to Gov. Sitdown N. Shutup!

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------

